# Tales from Earthsea - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have this movie on DVD. I will have to update my version to blu for this movie as well. I didn't realize the movie was based on a series of novels by American author Ursula K. Le Guin. I will have to check those novels out as well. Thanks.


----------

